# DIY Chat



## Toby_H (Feb 19, 2010)

It seems that late winter/early spring is the time many of us are planning, designing and building new enclosures. With so many of us at this point, and with quite a few members having experience from past projects, I was wondering if we could put together a Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??DIY Chat EveningÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â.

It can be as informal or as organized as the group sees fit. IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m not real picky on that part. I just want to be able to hear more about what others are planning to fuel ideas for my own project(s). IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢d also love to hear what has worked, or hasnÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t worked, for others.


Would this be something you would be interested in seeing put together?


----------



## goodtimes (Feb 19, 2010)

I would be into it.


----------



## nemo66 (Feb 20, 2010)

well im planing on building my new enclosure sometime next month so i would be more than interested


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 21, 2010)

Can we easily decide on a day & time?...

We need to keep in mind this is a world wide web and not everyone is in the same timezone...

I suggest a weeknight evening... Early evening on the West coast is late evening on the East Coast... I suspect this time frame would cater to the largest amount of people.

Isdrake is in Sweeden and is in the middle of an impressive build with some very creative ideas for decorative enhancements. It would be nice if we could work her in...


Or we could make it a bit less structured and schedule meeting times scattered. This will probably put fewer members in a single meeting but make meeting times available to a wider range of people....


I'm not real picky on how it comes about, I just want to brainstorm with people. For example I reall really love the concept I described in the thread abotu a 'double decker'... such a thought hadn't crossed my mind until I read what someone else was considering doing... I'm actually reconsidering my build over that thread...


----------



## NickBoudin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm down. Post a date and time and we can all pick eachothers brains!


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 28, 2010)

Well a few people have expressed interest... no one has suggested a time or date... So I'll throw it out there...

Wednesday March 3rd... 9 pm Eastern Standard Time (East Coast USA)... 6 pm Pacific Time (West Coast USA)...

@ TeguTalk Chat Room... link located at the top of this and every forum page...

Any/all members are welcome... it will be an informal gathering...

If you wish for your ideas to be thoroughly reviewed then please take time before then to make some illustrations. The paint program is standard on all Windows packages (that I know of) and is very easy to use. You can then save the drawing, upload it to photobucket or similar and post it in a thread.


If this time or date doesn't work for you tough  but feel free to chime in on Thursday and put forth your suggestions for a date and time to do it again!


PS - Please note IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m just a forum member putting this together. I hope itÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s okay with management. SoÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ any views, ideas or suggestions expressed here or in the chat itself are in no way reflective of TeguTalk and TeguTalk is in no way responsible for my bad ideas


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2010)

24 hour reminder... posted a little over an hour late 

Keep in mind a picture is worth a thousand words... and we are much more likely to look at a picture than to read a 1,000 word description  Paint is an easy program to use to make a sketch... the file can then be saved to your computer and uploaded to photobucket or equivilant... then posted in a thread...

I'll make a thread in the Chat Folder for anyone to post pics to reference during the chat...


----------



## NickBoudin (Mar 2, 2010)

Also google sketchup is a great program to use. Tutorials are found on youtube, and if you have experience with autocad, it's cake!


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 3, 2010)

One hour...


----------

